# Smoking cheese on a big chief smoker...



## Mofatguy (Feb 16, 2019)

Got a block of mozzarella a block of colby jack and a block of pepper jack on the big chief. Been on for 1 hour with a mixture of apple chips and apple pellets. Used just enough chips to get the pellets to light in the big chief. Propping door out about an 1 or 2 to let heat escape.
I'll smoke for 2 hrs or until smoke stops.
Pics of finished cheese when it's done!


----------



## Mofatguy (Feb 16, 2019)

Finished product.
Will let sit for 1hr. Then wrap in saran wrap for overnight or maybe until monday b4 vacuum packing.


----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 16, 2019)

I am addicted to cheese smoking!! Good job!


----------

